# A paph with an 8ft. Long name



## Carmella.carey (Apr 19, 2022)

Here's an un-named paph with a 8 foot long name it's (Paph. Supersuk 'Eureka' AM/AOS x Raisin Pie 'Hsinying' ) x Sib 

that's a mouth full.
Patrick


----------



## Tony (Apr 19, 2022)

You can shorten that to Hsinying Alien.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Apr 29, 2022)

You forgot the long name of the ‘sib’ lol.


----------

